# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dy shkronjat e fundit të fjalës./ Fitues ai që mbyll lojën /

## projekti21_dk

Po fillojmë me një lojë të re me shkronja. E veçanta e kësaj loje është se nuk do të merret vetëm një shkronjë e një fjale, por dy shkronjat e fundit të fjalës së dhënë më parë. 
Fitues është ai i cili e mbyll lojën, d.m.th. që gjen një fjalë nga shkronjat e fundit të fjalës së dhënë ashtu që nuk mund të fillohet një fjalë e re.

*I. Rregullat e lojës:*
1. Jepet një fjalë
2. Nuk është e rëndësishem nëse fjala do të jetë në trajtën e shquar a në të pashquarën ( madje duke e përdorur trajtën e pashquar ka më shumë mundësi për ta mbyllur lojën)
3. Fjala mund të jetë çfarëdo pjese e ligjëratës ( emër, miemër, folje... etj)
4. Fjalët duhet të jenë gjuhësisht të pranueshme/të sakta ( të përdoret fjalori për këtë). Mund të përdorën edhe fjalë që nuk janë në fjalor, por që janë të njohura për të gjithë, p.sh. emra njerëzish: Ahmet, Hasan, Altin, Meritë, Oltë, Valentinë etj.

*II. Shembuj konkretë si duhet luajtur:*
1. Jepet fjala, ta zëmë: Shqipëri
2. Nga dy shkronjat e fundit të fjalës ( Shqipë-*ri* ) gjendet një fjalë e re: rind*aj*
3. Vazhdon loja me fjalë të tjera: aj*ar*, arsimt*ar*, artist*ik*,....
4. Dhe në fund vie fjala që mbyll lojën: *ikër*. ( sepse nuk ka asnjë fjalë shqipe që fillon me _ër_ ) 

*III. Kush e fillon lojën pasi të jetë mbyllur:*
1. Lojën e fillon i pari që hyn dhe që e gjen se loja është e mbyllur.
2. Ai duhet të shkruaj:
*- loja qenka mbyllur, po filloj me një fjalë të re*
3. Shkruan fjalën e re
4. Lojën mund ta fillojë edhe vetë personi që ka mbyllur lojën, natyrisht pasi të ketë pritur një kohë, afërsisht 1 orë pasi ta ketë mbyllur lojën.

*SHPALLJA E FITUESIT- KAMPIONIT*
1. Në fund të muajit do të shpallim fituesin.
2. Fitues është ai që më së shumti ka mbyllur lojën.
3. Kampioni/ më i miri / shpallet në fund të vitit.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Po filloj me një fjalë:

lumtu*ri*

----------


## prenceedi

ri*ng*.............

----------


## projekti21_dk

ng*el*                     .

----------


## projekti21_dk

elbasan                             .

----------


## Izadora

ananas .................

----------


## strange

Asfalt....  :buzeqeshje:    Sikur e mbylla  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

bravo meti ke një poen

Meettiii ...... 1 pikë

Tash duhet të fillojë dikush me një fjalë tjetër

----------


## strange

Po e filloje prape unë, nëse me lejohet.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kosova


ps: Nese fitoj unë ne fund te muajit, si dhurate dua një nuse haha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Vampir.......................  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strange

Iriq...........  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

të lumtë meti e mbylle prapë! 

meti .... 2 pikë

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po e filloje prape unë, nëse me lejohet. 
> 
> Kosova
> 
> 
> ps: Nese fitoj unë ne fund te muajit, si dhurate dua një nuse haha



hahahahah meti, dhe do ta kesh një nuse-lalë!
Më fal për shakanë.

----------


## Izadora

Mos e mbyll kaq shpejt lojen ,se nuk eshte e drejt  :ngerdheshje: 

Iqmet................. eshte emer personi.

----------


## jul-linda

Jurist



Pershendetje z.Gashi , shume loje interesante ..  :buzeqeshje: 


Po filloj tani une me Juristin ..

----------


## strange

> hahahahah meti, dhe do ta kesh një nuse-lalë!
> Më fal për shakanë.


hahah asgje.  :buzeqeshje: 


ps: kam një pyetje, cka nëse e nisi unë lojën prej fillimit me një fjale qe s'mund te vazhdohet. A quhet e fituar?




> Jurist


Stilolaps

----------


## jul-linda

o Metiiii e kam filluar tani une , lexo rregullat e lojes i here ..  :perqeshje:

----------


## riduana

psikopat////////

----------


## kitrra7

> Mos e mbyll kaq shpejt lojen ,se nuk eshte e drejt 
> 
> Iqmet................. eshte emer personi.


epo, po e vazhdojmë 

ëndërr...

----------


## strange

e pash o juli e pash dhe e ndryshova. Me fal  :buzeqeshje: 

riduada duhet te vazhdosh me shkronjat larte.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

